# What deals are you getting with Select + Internet radio?



## vfr781rider

I've dropped my Pandora sub and activated SiriusXM internet access. At this point, I think I prefer it overt Pandora. As do many, I call every 6 months to get the promotional rate for my car sub. What deals are available for select + internet? I'm not due for renewal for a couple of months, but I would like to hear what deals you've received for this recently. Thanks!


----------



## ThomasM

When I renewed my SiriusXM sub for their $25 for 6 months special they offered me internet streaming for $3.50. Is that a deal?


----------



## vfr781rider

ThomasM said:


> When I renewed my SiriusXM sub for their $25 for 6 months special they offered me internet streaming for $3.50. Is that a deal?


That's the same rate I got. It's not a discounted rate. I've heard of some folks getting internet for free, but I don't think that's something you can get repeatedly. Not sure. Hence my question


----------



## fpembleton

I have subscribed to Premier and Internet for at least 2 yrs. My renewal came up - last year I paid 117.xx for 12 mos. and my renewal this year is 120.xx.


----------



## fortnerw

I just had my 6 mos deal with Sirius/XM. Called the activate a deactivated sys line 888-238-4596 and got the 6 mos for 25.00 right away. Had to go through to more agents to get my vehecle sub updated. They only had 5mos for 25.00. I told her to just cancel the car for a while. She then said she could give me 1 month for free. 6 mos for 25.00!!


----------



## John79605

Today I got 5 for $25. That was after having 6 for $25. I have three radios and the CSR offered a $50 credit so it will net $25 plus the taxes and fees on $75, I guess.


----------



## VaJim

...no deal for me...called last week and the best they could come up with was $25 for 5 months. last december the deal was $25 for 6 months. I said NO. Back to listening to commerical radio in the car and Pandora in the house.


----------



## vfr781rider

5 for $25 including Internet?


----------



## Joe166

vfr781rider said:


> 5 for $25 including Internet?


I think the original question on this post has been lost. Either these are for just a radio or they are much better bargainers then I am. The 5 for $25 for one radio is fairly easy. I just shut down one of my radios to see what the future will bring, but my daughter NEEDS her Sirius.


----------



## vfr781rider

Any updates on Select + Internet access??? I'm up for renewal next week.


----------

